# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  harmonella na wzmocnienie naczyn

## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem ciekawa czy pomaga polecil mi ja ginekolog przy tabsach anty pomogla której z kobiet na tym forum????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie efekty jej zażywania widoczne były dopiero po trzech miesiącach stosowania, zaczerwienione pajączki na udach stały się mniej widoczne. Też rozpoczęłam stosowanie tych kapsułek ze względu na ochronę układu krążenia (jestem na hormonalnej terapii zastępczej). Kolejnym plusem kuracji było to, że w końcu nie jestem ospała, nie chodzę spać z „kurami” i mam większą ochotę na seks.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie poszukuję opinii nt Harmonelli, bo dostałam próbki od ginekologa, mam ją stosowac jako osłonę do antykoncepcji. Asekurella wiele obiecywała, a niewiele z tych obietnic się sprawdziło, dlatego obawiam sie czy nie jest to produkt tego typu ale wyglada, że nie. Skład produktu jest bardzo bogaty, dobrze skomponowany, biorący pod uwagę potrzeby organizmu kobiety oraz to, że antykoncepcja wypłukuje np kwas foliowy z organizmu. Mam nadzieje, że się nie zawiodę. Bardzo prosze o opinie kobiety, które stosują ją już kilka mieisęcy, jakie sa efekty, odczucia, samopoczucie.

----------

